# under the tree



## bobsbikes (Dec 8, 2013)

look whats under my tree just thought it would be a good time
to show some of your toys if you got them please show them off


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 8, 2013)

Beautiful pair of Murray wheeled toys! Thanks for sharing.

Dave


----------



## Tricycle Monkey (Dec 10, 2013)

Very nice set !!! Did you restore them yourself, they look GREAT !!! I need to put one of my under our tree...


----------



## bobsbikes (Dec 11, 2013)

yes i restored both of them


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 11, 2013)

*Nice job*

These look great.always wanted a pedal car as a kid,and of course never got one.


----------



## danray48 (Dec 16, 2013)

*Nice*

Nice pair. I had a Tee Bird when I was 3 or 4, have a pic of me sitting in mine. I've been looking for one to restore. Nice job on those.


----------



## bellatory (Dec 20, 2013)

That would make a lovely Christmas gift.


----------

